# Might Have Found My RV



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I went to an RV show in Greensboro last week and didn't find anything close to what I was looking for. A couple of days ago, I was reading an RV forum and found a reference to a new company near Greensboro that makes lightweight fiberglass trailers. 

Would you believe this little trailer has a stove, refrigerator, microwave, toilet and shower, sofa, AND a queen size bed?










I need to call them and make an appointment to drive down and check one out. 

Here's a link to their facebook photos page. http://www.facebook.com/pages/ParkLiner/164971296894584?sk=photos_stream


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Very cool, my dad gave me his 18 foot trailer and I considered selling until I saw this site which of course led me to other blogs. This will give you a taste of what can be done with a trailer like that. Enjoy... 

http://thebeehivecottage.blogspot.com/2010/09/glamping-with-kerrie.html


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is another one that has been done up with style. 


http://thebeehivecottage.blogspot.com/2010/03/feeling-some-changes-coming-on.html

After looking at these I decided to keep my trailer, have bought wall paper, towels etc and my style is going to be a blue and green hunting cabin complete with antlers that will serve as a towel bar.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

cindilu said:


> Very cool, my dad gave me his 18 foot trailer and I considered selling until I saw this site which of course led me to other blogs. This will give you a taste of what can be done with a trailer like that. Enjoy...


Get yours on the road and we can meet in the middle of US.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Looks pretty neat. Do you have a link to the specs for it (gross and tongue weights, etc.)?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i believe it because i had one very similar. my love gave it to me for VD 75 i think it was. neatest little thing. we could unhook it and move it around ourselves. had many happy years camping in it. sold it years later for twice as much as we originally paid. i did keep it in good shape though. we had several much larger ones in the years following but we were never as comfortable as in that one. it is still around being used as a cottage. ~Georgia.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Parkliner is a good trailer! Have you visited the Fiberglass RV forum? Very good info there! http://www.fiberglassrv.com/forums/

I have a 2008 13' Scamp. (that 13' includes the tongue)

Mon


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Looks pretty neat. Do you have a link to the specs for it (gross and tongue weights, etc.)?


http://www.parkliner.com/fiberglass-trailer-specifications/


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

frogmammy said:


> Parkliner is a good trailer! Have you visited the Fiberglass RV forum? Very good info there! http://www.fiberglassrv.com/forums/
> 
> I have a 2008 13' Scamp. (that 13' includes the tongue)
> 
> Mon


That might be where I found the original info on Parkliner.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Have you seen:

Lil Snoozy http://www.lilsnoozy.com/
EggCamper http://www.eggcamper.com/
Escape trailers (Canadian made) http://escapetrailer.com/Products.aspx

I don't think the Snoozy people are too far from you. The EggCamper is totally electric (last I heard). I didn't mention the Casits, made in Texas...

All of these are fiberglass, if you're bent that way 

Ya know what? I bet there's a rally REALLY soon not far from you...would give you a chance to see a LOT of these different trailers!

Mon


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

frogmammy said:


> Have you seen:
> 
> Lil Snoozy http://www.lilsnoozy.com/
> EggCamper http://www.eggcamper.com/
> ...


Snoozy doesn't come with propane, otherwise looks good. I was in a used Casita and didn't like it all. 

What I really like is the Evergreen Ascend, but the tow weight is a little to high except for the 17'. The fiberglass trailers are about 1000 lbs lighter than even the all aluminum trailers. It looks like the Parkliner may be the new Escape.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

cindilu and moonriver, those are really nice, wish I could settle for something of that size.
But I have 2 boys, and we will need an rv big enough for an entire baseball team to squeeze into at tournament time.
Found one on craigslist last night for only 3,000. Its an 1988, same as my truck ,oldie but looked in really nice shape.
I may need someone to do the interior decorating, cindi, you made it look so homey.
GH


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks. It's light, 220 lbs at the hitch and 2100 lbs dry weight, a little heavier than my pop up but not bad at all for a hard sided camper. Let us know if you make the plunge and how satisfied you are with it after a few trips.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

There are a bunch of those little campers around...

There was a guy selling two super awesome ones for around 2 grand each here last year. Really nice ones too... You just need to have a good hauler if you're going to get a camper, so I had to pass on them.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Marshloft said:


> cindilu and moonriver, those are really nice, wish I could settle for something of that size.
> But I have 2 boys, and we will need an rv big enough for an entire baseball team to squeeze into at tournament time.
> Found one on craigslist last night for only 3,000. Its an 1988, same as my truck ,oldie but looked in really nice shape.
> I may need someone to do the interior decorating, cindi, you made it look so homey.
> GH


I just posted links to camper trailers, those are not mine. Remember mine will look like a hunting cabin when I get done with it. I have the towels, wall papers, deer antlers, bedding and decorations etc. I am just waiting until it warms up a bit and isn't below freezing over in my fathers neck of the woods. Then I can go over, start to paint and decorate my own little home away from home.


----------

